# the mohawk myspace...



## oregondrifter (Mar 18, 2009)

i was surfing the web, killing time. and foud this site. its all about mohawks. everyone on it has a mohawk, and they all worship mohawks. haha

its really fuckin funny... Mohawks Rock - Extreme Hairstyles and Mohican Hair :die:


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 18, 2009)

thats ridiculously amusing
hahahah


----------



## moe (Mar 18, 2009)

DISCRIMINATE AGAINST NON-Mohawkians.
beer mortal, i see leftover ass crack.
(lol sorry, random as fuck, that's who i be);]


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 18, 2009)

dude. i love mohawks. mohawks are awesome. when done right they are downright beautiful. i'm all about the mohawk.
but this is *LAME*


----------



## Supertramp (Mar 18, 2009)

meh...heh... leftover asscrack, funny. but yea, what a ridiculous site.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 19, 2009)

am i a celebrity now?


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 19, 2009)

hahaha small amount of leftover asscrack


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with sharks. I like 'em as long as there done right.


----------



## Supertramp (Mar 19, 2009)

a little leftover asscrack never hurt nobody, y'know


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 20, 2009)

Supertramp said:


> a little leftover asscrack never hurt nobody, y'know



Agreed.


----------



## moe (Mar 20, 2009)

love it!


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 21, 2009)

that's one of the stupid's things i've seen in a while but the internet is good for that isn't it?


----------



## spud (Mar 23, 2009)

those people need to relax


----------



## Ravie (Mar 25, 2009)

i know right? not like getting a mohawk takes talent, beauty, or smarts haha it takes some clippers and a half sober dude.


----------

